

No doesnt mean No to those selling personal info - useflyer
http://blog.safeshepherd.com/post/17588042078/no-doesnt-always-mean-no-to-those-peddling-your

======
ghayes
Why are there so many laws in Congress protecting Companies, but so few
protect People? Or, in today's politico lingo, are the two synonymous in the
eyes of the government?

~~~
chii
they aren't synonymous - its just that 'Companies' have the money, where as
the 'People' doesn't.

Have a watch of the movie at <http://www.thecorporation.com/> (its free but
donate if you have spare money!). They pointed out that clever people managed
to give corporation the rights as a person with strokes of the pen, those very
same rights that many have shed blood and lives to grant. And yet, a
corporation has none of the checks and balances that a person has - e.g., they
can only be punished financially because the concept of freedom doesn't exist
for a corporation (you can't improson a corporation!). A corporation doesn't
have to be accountable for crimes they commit (ala, limited liability).

I think a corp should not be granted the same rights as a person, unless it is
also held to the same regard as a person.

